# Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Neeme Järvi / Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker

Release Date November 3, 2014
Genre
Classical
Styles
Ballet

4.5


----------

